

British mobile phone group Vodafone sold to Verizon for $130bn  - adamwintle
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/sep/02/vodafone-biggest-corporate-deal-130bn-sale

======
captaincrowbar
Headline is wrong. Vodafone is not being sold to Verizon, in fact almost
exactly the opposite - Vodafone is selling off its existing 45% stake in
Verizon.

